# Can you still use the HR10-250?



## Stanley (Nov 2, 2007)

I had to replace it not to long ago, but just got an hd tv for the bedroom and wanted to know if there was a way to use it still or do I have to get one of the new ones?


Thanks


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

You can still use it as an SD DVR and I think for the few HD channels in the 70's and 80's until they go away. I kept mine and use it on a SD TV so I don't know which HD, if any , it still gets but it's fine for SD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It should function as a high-capacity SD DVR or OTA-HD DVR for several more years.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I have one being used with an OTA antenna, for local stations, on an HDTV that doesn't have a digital tuner in it. But as it is not activated, the DVR function is disabled.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the Legacy Receiver forum.


----------



## Stanley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys.



Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm moving this to the Legacy Receiver forum.


Sorry for the wrong forum.


----------



## sda3 (Nov 29, 2005)

I still use mine, but there are only a handful of HD channels, in the 70s. But also off air HD locals. I have a hard time giving i up, I loved that receiver.


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

I just retired mine a couple weeks ago.

I was using it for pretty much OTA HD only.

One of the drives was failing badly and it was just less hassle to let DirecTV give me the free replacement than try to figure out which drive it was or go back to a single although bigger drive.

I'd replaced the fans a couple times, the power supply once.
It lived a long life.

Now I have more options to record all of the DirecTV HD content.


phox


----------



## buzzdalf (Jan 27, 2003)

Like some of the above, I still use mine. Now it's been relegated to a high capacity SD DVR for all the kids shows. Off-loaded all their stuff off the main DVR. That thing stores more programming in SD than they need for sure. It's like they have their own VOD server, hehe.


----------

